# "Snow Stories" - Winter 2014/2015.



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Snow is beginning to fly in some places..
This thread can be the general "talking about snow and storms" thread for this winter! 

Scot


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm about as ready as I can get.

Path Pro for the light snow falls on the driveway - check
30" 2 stage for the big snow falls on the driveway - check
1800 power curve for the deck - check
Toro Power Shovel for the deck steps - check (not sure how it will work, but gotta try something, shoveling deck steps blows)

I will have my driveway, the elderly neighbor lady's drive, and added to the list for this season, I think, will be the foreclosed drive across the street from me, as I have been mowing the lawn since mid June.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I have to mow my lawn on Monday... . Haven't even looked at my snowblowers that I actually use; my Toro 521 and Toro Power Clear.
Has anybody else noticed that it seems like about 99% of the members of this forum are from Canada or the northeastern U.S.? Anybody here from western snow country? Yes, some also from Mich, Wisc, and Minn but that's about it


----------



## Driftbreaker (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm from CA in the Sierras at about 5k ft elevation.

hoping for a good winter this year!


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

Staten Island,NY here. Just finished a Predator repower on my 2008 TB Storm 2410 - Primary Machine. Picking up a 1987 Toro 521 on Monday to be my backup machine and the unit I use for cleaning houses away from home base. $75 for the Toro. Needs carb work but that seems to be about it. Thinking of doing a repower on it


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Joe, it kinda hurts, when you throw MI, WI, and MN in as "that's about it."
I gotta mow hopefully 2 more times this year also. We've had good frost and slowed the growth, but it keeps coming back. We put the boat up and one car. Looking forward to snow


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Where do you live, J.T.? Frost already? Scot is seeing flurries. I'm still riding my motorcycle. Usually quit in mid Nov. Getting too old and achey to ride year round.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

storm2410 said:


> Staten Island,NY here. Just finished a Predator repower on my 2008 TB Storm 2410 - Primary Machine. Picking up a 1987 Toro 521 on Monday to be my backup machine and the unit I use for cleaning houses away from home base. $75 for the Toro. Needs carb work but that seems to be about it. Thinking of doing a repower on it


Mail the oldTecumseh from the 521 to me.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

Still have mowing and leaves to do on Long Island. Hoping to enjoy my old snapper walk behinds a few more times before they get fogged and put away for the winter. 
Have some new decals coming for my old '62 and have to make the rounds to my Dads and Bro in laws to get the MTD and Toro prepped.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

Last snowblowers I had that had Tecumseh engines on them both engines suffered catastrophic failures. First one was a 2 cycle engine that started racing and wouldn't shut down. That one seized solid. My second Tecumseh blew a rod. Was running it cleaning some snow when I heard a loud ringing sound. Took off the piston cover and was able to push the piston cap down. So no more tecumseh engines for me


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm here in Colorado at 6700 ft elevation.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Licence plates say greatest snow on earth, but today was in the mid 70's and I mowed the lawn. Doubt it was the last time.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

We had snow on Halloween a couple years ago. Did a ton of damage to the trees. We're still dealing with grass cutting and leaf clean up. Will be for four more weeks, I'd guess.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Northern suburb of Minneapolis. 

We have had a couple rounds of frost this Fall, but also had some wonderful 70 degree days. I got 2 of the 3 motorcycles put away for the year. Will do a ride this afternoon as it will be 65 here. 

I have at least two more rounds with the Deere for leaf pick up, about half the trees have dropped. Once I'm done with the Deere, then I can put that into winter mode, and clear the deck furniture.

Someone mentioned Halloween snow. In 1991 we got 28" of snow on Halloween. Screwed up allot of children night of fun. Pretty much shut down the twin city's that Friday and first half of Saturday. If I recall, the following weekend we got another 3-4" of snow.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm still cutting grass and blowing leaves here. the lawn mower will get a workout a couple more times this year, the yard vac will be in use until the snow falls


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

I hate raking leaves! 
As I hate shoveling snow and cutting grass! 

I just mulch the leaves with the lawn mower, good food for the grass. Just take a ride around on my snapper.

I moved my blower from the shed to the garage. It seems like only last week I put it in the shed.
Put the lawn items in the shed.

A lot of leaves are still green on my trees, so my mowers will still see some use cutting up the leaves. I have a electric leave blower with a vacuum attachment that sucks up the leaves and mulches them. I mulch them up and throw them around my bushes and some plants. 

Temperatures dropping this weekend calling for a frost possible tonight!
Old Man winter, along with Jack Frost is a coming. 

Salt prices are up and they say there is a shortage, I really don't use it anyway. Bought a bag last year and it is still almost full.


----------



## devans (Aug 4, 2014)

Haven't even turned my furnace on yet, most of the leaves are still in the trees. Mowers are put away, any growth now will be taken care of by my alpacas.
Freeze warning for tonight, might turn on the furnace. Need to get house plants back in the house.
All my snow moving gear is ready and waiting.
I'm in R.I.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Put the Toro Z-Turn away, pressure washed, oiled deck underside and removed battery and on battery tender. It may look overkill but it is very handy for cleaning decks and blade sharpening. Lifting is with a small Warn winch which I connect to the mower battery. I just make sure when I do a lift is with the carb and heads pointing upwards so the oil stays on the crank. This is what happens when a guy with M.S. has too much time on his hands. Snow Blower and sulky ready for action.


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

Normex said:


> Put the Toro Z-Turn away, pressure washed, oiled deck underside and removed battery and on battery tender. It may look overkill but it is very handy for cleaning decks and blade sharpening. Lifting is with a small Warn winch which I connect to the mower battery. I just make sure when I do a lift is with the carb and heads pointing upwards so the oil stays on the crank. This is what happens when a guy with M.S. has too much time on his hands. Snow Blower and sulky ready for action.


I need one...and you darn well know what I'm talking about! SWEET!

Anyone do one of these for a late model toro 1028/1128???? It's a must have


----------



## dbcooper (Oct 2, 2014)

Its all clear here in the north burbs of mpls mn Got the convertible out for run, maybe the last one who knows. Spent some time playing with tractor and leaves today as well, I would guess by next weekend most of them will be down.

So what is everybody snow projection (guess) for the year? According to NOAA we are on track for a what looks to me as an average winter in MN, I'm guessing we will have 2-3 bigger storms to push us to around 50" or so. They are also claiming less clipper snows, I hope that's the case, I hate those little 1-3" snows.

They are claiming above average on the temps as well, I hope they are right, last winter was PIA cold.


----------



## storm2410 (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm hoping for a couple of major cleanups so I can test out the predator repowered TB storm 2410 and my newest toy a 1987 Toro 521.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm just about ready for the snow! New shoes are going on the HS928 in the next day or so, retrofitting side bucket shoes on it to give it better ease of movement.
Will be going to the doc in the next week or so, may have gummed up my shoulder (old injury that was "fixed" with surgery about 15 years ago) So I may be doing most of my blowing with the Honda HS621 if I have to go back under the knife and only can use the one arm. That will be interesting pushing around a big single stage with one hand.
I'm thinking it is going to be an average winter with just a couple of above average storms in December and January.
I remember the 91 halloween blizzard, I was out trick r treating and remember slipping in about an inch of snow and falling, otherwise most of the 28" of snow fell over night. Then next morning I woke up, school was cancelled and there was more snow than I'd ever seen, it was awesome!


----------



## ryankokesh (Oct 21, 2014)

Good luck with your shoulder...!

Checking in from NW Indiana. Just picked up an Ariens Compact 24 last weekend. Hoping I'll get plenty of chances to use it!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

My main snowblower, the 1971 Ariens, all original, is prepped for it's 7th winter with me, and it's 44th Western NY winter overall. engine oil changed, fresh gas, snowblower greased, lubricated and given a test run..ready to roll:




























Scot


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Excellent Scot.....................


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Interesting. I never realized the teardrop buckets could be tipped up without drift cutters on them.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Shryp said:


> Interesting. I never realized the teardrop buckets could be tipped up without drift cutters on them.


 the chute acts as a drift cutter when layed out flat.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> My main snowblower, the 1971 Ariens, all original, is prepped for it's 7th winter with me, and it's 44th Western NY winter overall. engine oil changed, fresh gas, snowblower greased, lubricated and given a test run..ready to roll:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I thought you were going to put in that impeller kit you got 2 or 3 years ago


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

From Iowa (Central part just east of Des Moines) Ariens 7524 ready for smaller driveway, bought it last February and only got to use it for one decent storm of 5 inches so I’m ready to see what it can do in heavier wet snow. My 2 car driveway should be easy job for it… 

Picked up a used Honda 1132 last July for a steal, took off the front auger assembly to paint the augers, touch up the inside of the bucket and impeller as I hate rust and corrosion, can’t stand it. The machine is in good condition already so this should be an easy touch up with OEM Honda red paint (which is not easy to find by the way) and black gloss enamel for auger and impeller. 

I figure if I keep things painted it will really keep the rust at bay. 
Also will grease the inside the augers so shear bolts can break if needed and help prevent the road salt from seizing things together. Using amsoil all-purpose grease which should provide decent water resistance and stay where it needs to.

I can’t wait to see the HS 1132 in action! My father has a long 300-350 ft driveway and half of it is up hill. This machine should come in handy for that job.


----------



## devans (Aug 4, 2014)

Some of my machines are a bit different than what's used here.
I spent the day converting my Gravelys from summer to winter mode.

They are, from left to right.
1966 Ariens repower, my daughters machine. Going home soon.
1983 5200 8 h.p. with a plow.
1972 816 rider with a plow.
1973 C8 with a MA-210 snow blower.



My wifes snow blower. Ariens deluxe 30, brand new.



I think I'm ready for whatever mother nature throws my way.


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

devans said:


> Some of my machines are a bit different than what's used here.
> I spent the day converting my Gravelys from summer to winter mode.
> 
> They are, from left to right.
> ...


indeed you are! Nice collection !


----------



## devans (Aug 4, 2014)

lclement said:


> indeed you are! Nice collection !


Thanks! 
I'm itching to try out the deluxe 30. My Gravely snow blower always puts a big smile on my face. I've thrown snow pretty close to 50 feet and the garbage at the end of the driveway the plows leave behind doesn't even phase it one bit. All at about 1/2 throttle.
I have snow plow drivers stopping to watch all the time. Some with a smile on their face like they recognize the machine and perhaps are remembering running one and others with scowls, I imagine trying to figure out if I'm the competition.


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

Im not familiar with gravely, only hear other forum members talk about them. Sounds like a beast!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Aug 30, 2014)

This thread needs bumped!

Got 14 wet heavy inches today and it was also the first time I got to use my Honda and the first time I got to use a snow blower ever period. Needless to say I did half the neighborhood and had a grin ear to ear the whole time. Calling for some snow everyday for the next week! Can't wait!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

We got some snow here today


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> We got some snow here today


 MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER. is that POWERSHIFT good to go yet??????


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

65 yesterday, 60 today
Blew leaves both days and most of my trees are void of leaves.
Yesterday I cut the grass while mulching leaves at the same time after I blew some around to spread them out. I just mulch them up and let them sit in the grass, good food for the grass. If there is not a huge amount. Today there were more leaves so I cut the grass again. 
Love my snapper ride on mower with a Ninja mulching blade.
I let the kid walk around the sides and bushes with the hand mulching mower.
I wish they would invent a tree shaker machine that I could hook up to the neighbors trees to shake the leaves down, it sucks that they take so long to drop! The neighbors tree sheds till January!

Transplanted a few plants, winter is coming it is supposed to get a whole lot colder.

My area has a snow prediction right now...for tonight!
.000001 of an inch of snow maybe. 

But I am ready to man the battle stations, snow shovels, check, gas cans full with added stabilizer, check, blower sitting facing out, fires right up, spare plug, spare belt, spare fiction wheel, fresh oil, check, 4/ 20 lbs cylinders of propane, check, propane heater for my garage fired right up, check, portable generator propane powered fired right up check, I am ready.  check.

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snowwww.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

It snowed just a wee bit here today. Nothing to get excited about. 
Bought another blower today too. Hahn Eclipse or should I say Hahn *MONSTER*. That thing is a gen-u-wine tank. Can't get it running though. No spark. Three different plugs.. No spark. Clean and re-gap points.. No spark.. Clean off coil and magnets.. No spark. I don't have a manual to know how to set air gap on coil, even though I don't think that's what's wrong. There seems to be pretty good magnetism on the magneto.


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

We got a few flakes today which is early for us... normally don't see any snow until dec, maybe winter is coming early this year...


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> MY BROTHER FROM ANOTHER MOTHER. is that POWERSHIFT good to go yet??????


i'll be up at the shop tomorrow to do the deed after I go pick up some things for mom at costco


----------



## Soulcoffr (Sep 26, 2014)

Up in Dubuque, Iowa. (NE Iowa along the Mississippi River)

We dodged the bullet that hit Minnesota and Wisconsin, but we could get a couple inches this weekend. No major storms forecast so far. John Deere TRS24 is ready and raring to go.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Hey....my old(young) lady just got home.
IT IS SNOWING OUT!  (thumbsup)

But being as it was 60* today it is not sticking on anything. 
And we are only supposed to get .00000001 of an inch.

Sooner or later it will snow.


----------



## dwblue00 (Nov 6, 2014)

Meanwhile here in Detroit, Michigan we got to enjoy scattered blizzard like conditions for only 10 minutes and poof......nothing. Ground here is still to warm to accumulate anything. However, temps dropping out into upper 20s is going to try to change that.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

dwblue00 said:


> Meanwhile here in Detroit, Michigan we got to enjoy scattered blizzard like conditions for only 10 minutes and poof......nothing. Ground here is still to warm to accumulate anything. However, temps dropping out into upper 20s is going to try to change that.


its ok by me if we don't get accumulating snow I've still got four motorcycles to put in hibernation and I would like to do a motorcycle ride through the Christmas lights in hines park


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

The folks with the funny maps on tv, are calling for 1"-4", Sunday into Monday


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

and we here are right back in the deep freeze.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> 65 yesterday, 60 today
> Blew leaves both days and most of my trees are void of leaves.
> Yesterday I cut the grass while mulching leaves at the same time after I blew some around to spread them out. I just mulch them up and let them sit in the grass, good food for the grass. If there is not a huge amount. Today there were more leaves so I cut the grass again.
> Love my snapper ride on mower with a Ninja mulching blade.
> ...


 YOU SIR" are ready for WAR!!!!


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

No snow melt salt?

And what's the status on bread, eggs and milk?

Come on folks, we need to be REDCON 1 here!


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Aug 30, 2014)

Calling for up to 36" by the end of Tuesday here, BRING IT ON!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

36" for Erie PA? wow..Lake effect is in effect! 
here in Rochester NY we are going to be right inbetween the two lake effect bands this time..if the snow comes off the lakes straight out of the west, we miss it from both Lake Erie and Ontario..only an inch or two for us in the forecast.

Scot


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Aug 30, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> 36" for Erie PA? wow..Lake effect is in effect!
> here in Rochester NY we are going to be right inbetween the two lake effect bands this time..if the snow comes off the lakes straight out of the west, we miss it from both Lake Erie and Ontario..only an inch or two for us in the forecast.
> 
> Scot


No worries you folks in western NY will catch up and most likely then some! 

The local weather people said up to 36" could fall by Wednesday morning I'm predicting we get 12"-18 total that sticks. 

It's been snowing all day but it's 36 degrees here now so it's just melting...


----------



## Shredsled (Nov 17, 2014)

dwblue00 said:


> Meanwhile here in Detroit, Michigan we got to enjoy scattered blizzard like conditions for only 10 minutes and poof......nothing. Ground here is still to warm to accumulate anything. However, temps dropping out into upper 20s is going to try to change that.



be glad you're not up in Marquette/Negaunee area. I almost wanted to take a road trip just to check it out in person.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Today is December 1st.
Winter is 20% over today!
One month down, four to go.

and I havent used the snowblower once yet! 
we have a few small snowfalls, only a few inches, and it quickly melted away.
nothing snowblower-worthy yet..unusual for these parts..

Scot


----------



## Skeet Shooter (Oct 2, 2014)

Wednesday before Thanksgiving, we received around 3" of slush... I decided i should go out there while it was turning to rain before it got cold and froze... Good call on my end.

Put my new 928 Tracked to good use and ran it at full speed and it never plugged up and my driveway was clean and clear... My neighbors waited till the next day and because of the cold snap over night, it was just ice... I felt bad, but honestly, they could have prevented that if they went out when I did. 

Oh well... looking forward to some real snow and not this slurry crap we got!


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Nov 28, a neighbour from Vancouver came up and shovelled 10 ft of his side walk and powered out. 2 other neighbors told him to see me as my 1128 Toro was the only one on the block that could deal with 12 in of wet snow got 1 more flat of beer. Saturday changed oil so ready for the next snow sure hope it is powder this time. First time in many years I am excited about big dumps of snow.


----------



## cub cadet 3x (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm an hour north of Montreal Had 2 days of snow a while back now mid November temperatures well above freezing in the day gorgeous sunshine here feels and looks more like spring no accumulation to worry about for next 2 weeks according to the weather network up here in Canada if it carry's on like this we'll have rain or dry conditions for the 25th really not normal.must be that El Nino or whatever the name is giving us warmer temperatures from the Pacific or west coast.But all could change in an instant let's hope so for our machines that are ready and willing and chomping at the bit to be let loose.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

60F and sunny today. The minor accumulation we got a couple days ago is gone. Lawn maintenance guys are busy once again cleaning up leaves. All snow blowers gathering dust


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*This winter*

So far this winter, I've gased up and ran two of the blowers to insure they're ready to go. Put one at the end of the garage by the garage door and the other in the shed to use out front. Neither has seen any use so far. In fact last night one of the cables on the garage door broke so had to fix that so I could get the door open if I need to use the one door out back.

Have to say, I'm not missing the snow.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Ended up being pretty lucky with only just over 2 feet in the Buffalo "knife" storm, but that ended up melting away in the high 50 degree temps that followed. Sunday it hit 60 here, and this morning it's 19 degrees out and dry.

This is a weird winter.


----------



## grizzlycountry (Apr 11, 2014)

*This Winter*

Northwest Montana, Used my snow blower twice. The first of last week one day we got about 6" of snow then it warmed up and melted. The other day we got more snow with high winds, I had a big drift of snow in driveway used snow blower to remove. Not bad yet!


----------



## cub cadet 3x (Nov 2, 2014)

got really excited Monday weather network (Canada) was forecasting 50 cm's of snow 13th and 14th December about 20 inches. a sleepless night was had overly excited like a kid at Christmas, got up this morning checked the weather network now down to 2-4 cm's.
But this evening and overnight tonight Tuesday calling for 5cm's whoopee bloody do.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

cub cadet 3x said:


> got really excited Monday weather network (Canada) was forecasting 50 cm's of snow 13th and 14th December about 20 inches. a sleepless night was had overly excited like a kid at Christmas, got up this morning checked the weather network now down to 2-4 cm's.
> But this evening and overnight tonight Tuesday calling for 5cm's whoopee bloody do.


 don't feel bad all we've had are a couple of dustings of snow


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

Right before thanksgiving we got 3-4 inches, it was just enough for me to go and do 400 feet of my dad’s uphill driveway with the Honda 1132. 

I had the machine on fastest speed and I had that entire drive clear in 30-40 min.

Not a big snow but some of it was wet and heavy but the blower did not plug up.

It had the rear skid shoes on it then but I just put on some armor skids so we will see if those will smooth out the operations some.


----------



## cub cadet 3x (Nov 2, 2014)

Had about 10cm's overnight very heavy and compact and to add to it it changed over to freezing rain early this morning. 
got to it around 8:30 this morning did my driveway and 3 neighbors as well and my back yard for the dogs worked like a charm no clogging she threw it really well very happy with her.CC 3X 420cc great job off to change her oil for the first time.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> Snow is beginning to fly in some places..
> This thread can be the general "talking about snow and storms" thread for this winter!
> 
> Scot


 

this November was warmer than usual here. I didn't shut off my electric heat, and start up my coal stove until 2nd week of Nov., when usually I fire it up Nov. 1.

and then a few days it was up in the 50's

if this continues it's going to be a mild winter here for us.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

When the heck are we gonna see some snow !!?? I'm grow very impatient...mid-40's all next week


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

Must be the El Nino, keeping things warmer longer


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I looked in my building today and my blower is still there. Doesn't appear I'm going o need it for a while. Ok by me.


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Just cold in Buffalo. And dry. This stinks. I think we got all the snow for the whole year a couple weeks ago.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I don't know folks, the guy over at weather bell is calling for a change up in December.


----------



## Snow Job (Jan 22, 2013)

Up here in Manitoba, we are going to get a heat wave on December 12th. Supposed to be in the 50's (7-8 centigrade). Not much snow here so far, 3-4 inches.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

I bought a new snowblower two weeks ago and never tried it yet. I am very impatient.

*Please I want snow.*


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

A couple of shots from Valentines Day, 2008. My Dad standing in his driveway & my eighty something neighbor using his single stage Simplicity. We had to shovel our roofs off three times that winter.


----------



## KaRLiToS (Nov 21, 2014)

This looks like a two stage to me.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

Could be, I thought it was a single.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

GreenMtnMan said:


> Could be, I thought it was a single.


You are correct, it is a single stage snow blower. Has augers but no impeller.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

BROTHER GRUNT is always on top of everything.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

SteelyTim said:


> Just cold in Buffalo. And dry. This stinks. I think we got all the snow for the whole year a couple weeks ago.


 is it all gone now?????????????????


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

HCBPH said:


> So far this winter, I've gased up and ran two of the blowers to insure they're ready to go. Put one at the end of the garage by the garage door and the other in the shed to use out front. Neither has seen any use so far. In fact last night one of the cables on the garage door broke so had to fix that so I could get the door open if I need to use the one door out back.
> 
> Have to say, I'm not missing the snow.


 me neither.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

My latest aquisition for snow removal.... *BRING IT!*


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Nice solid piece of equipment. When all else fails, that back up will handle it.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Went to bed last evening at 11:00. We heard it raining. Temp is below freezing. Woke this morning to ice covering everything. Really pretty


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

First snowblower use of the season tonight! 
(it's very late this year)

Had about 6" of wet-ish snow.
It was around 30F (-1C) all day, 25F (-4C) now (7pm, when I was out), that makes for mushy snow.

I fired up my new (to me) 1971 Ariens 732! 










She performed flawlessly..
Scot


----------



## Kenny kustom (Nov 25, 2014)

Almost mid December, and there hasn't been enough snow to bother blowing even once. 
I'm in Manitoba. Canada is supposed to have snow!!!


----------



## h2o999 (Nov 17, 2014)

Sorry guys, I think I jinxed us this year. I have never bought a brand new snowblower, always had used Ariens my entire life. This year bought a brand new 2014 Ariens 28+, my wife told me it wouldn't snow this year here in SE South Dakota, looks like she may be right! O'well, I still enjoy going out in the garage and looking at the snowblower and wondering what it might do in the snow...


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Expecting 3-5" by morning. Just enough to be annoying but not enough to really get a good run. Bah.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Our snow-less streak continues. Supposed to warm all of next week, too. Guess it helps on the heating bills...


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Happy new year! Today is January 1, 2015.
Which means winter is 40% over today..
Two months down, three to go..

And I have only used the snowblower twice so far! Very unusual..
But winter still has a long way to go! 
Scot


----------



## JSB33 (Jan 11, 2013)

One big dump in November and then just a couple inches of light and fluffy yesterday that was dispatched with the leaf blower.
Very unusual for NEO at this time of year.
But, long may it continue.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

h2o999 said:


> Sorry guys, I think I jinxed us this year. I have never bought a brand new snowblower, always had used Ariens my entire life. This year bought a brand new 2014 Ariens 28+, my wife told me it wouldn't snow this year here in SE South Dakota, looks like she may be right! O'well, I still enjoy going out in the garage and looking at the snowblower and wondering what it might do in the snow...


I am pretty much in the same situation myself. We made due with 6 year old 5hp craftsman for the past 6 years, its only this year that I have a solid 9hp honda HS624 ready for snow and it hasnt seen one flurry yet. I much rather have it and not need than need it and not have it


----------



## cub cadet 3x (Nov 2, 2014)

Happy New Year To all and your Families.
we were supposed to get around 30 Cm's here from today to Sunday about a foot but that's now down to maybe 10 Cm's on Sunday 3 inches.
it's really unusual we can still see the grass but like sscotmans says
But winter still has a long way to go!


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> Happy new year! Today is January 1, 2015.
> Which means winter is 40% over today..
> Two months down, three to go..
> 
> ...


 We may very well end up with a year like the 2011 -12 season. 
Just over 4' of snow in syracuse and about 5' in rochester 
Doubt it will be like the 2010 - 11 season when syracuse got almost 15' and rochester got over 10 1/2 feet


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

looks like we have a possible 4-6 inches of snow this Saturday AM and PM, NWS says 70-80% chance and temps look cold. Looks like some strong winds (23-28 mph, guest to 37 mph) with the system to pile it up. 

I am ready!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

we've gotten about 10 inches total here in south Denver in the past week, spread out over 2-3 days. Most of it is the light fluffy stuff. Ran the Deluxe-30 at my church building that is in desperate need of an auger belt adjustment/replacement as it can't handle wet thick stuff right now. It handled the light stuff beautifully. Ran my personal little Toro powerlite 98cc 16incher here at the house. It handled it ok as well, but time for some new paddles and a scraper


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

What a fudged up forecast, for the first blast they call for up to 8" until midnight then changing to freezing drizzle with possibly another 4" of that then rain for tomorrow and by the end of the day a flash freeze down to 5 deg Far. Looks like I will be blowing snow around midnight.
I will test my 18 lbs front weight for the first time. Probably no vids on this one. Good Luck all.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

we had a rain snow mix this morning which left the roads icy for a few hours but the temp got up near 40F by noon and its been all rain since then


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> we had a rain snow mix this morning which left the roads icy for a few hours but the temp got up near 40F by noon and its been all rain since then


Did you get much snow before or has it all melted?
Still snowing lots here 6" and up so far, I have to make sure I blow it before the rain as surely it wont melt completely before the flash freeze with 5 deg far for all of the coming week.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Normex said:


> Did you get much snow before or has it all melted?
> Still snowing lots here 6" and up so far, I have to make sure I blow it before the rain as surely it wont melt completely before the flash freeze with 5 deg far for all of the coming week.


just a coating of snow but there was still quit a bit of ice on the roads when I went out. our temp is going to drop also, only 16F monday


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

About to head out just waiting till the radar shows practically done most of the snow, I can hear sporadic freezing drizzle in the window.
Here's the radar I use and in the upper middle where one sees the YOW, it is the Ottawa Airport and I live just below the O in the yow.
Intellicast - Current Radar in Rochester, New York


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

We got another dusting of snow today 

I saw my neighbor running his 30" Ariens in a 1" snowfall this past weekend


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

uberT said:


> We got another dusting of snow today
> 
> I saw my neighbor running his 30" Ariens in a 1" snowfall this past weekend


the only thing my snowblowers have been started for is the first start of the season or maintenance. I used the shovel and broom yesterday but I can't do that again for a few weeks so if it does snow a blower will be coming out of the garage


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> the only thing my snowblowers have been started for is the first start of the season or maintenance.


 I haven't even done that. My machines are still resting in the basement since last season  No snow on the horizon...just icy temps.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

We got about 6" yesterday. Got to use that new little Ariens. It's a pretty nice little blower. I may wind up keeping it.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

micah68kj said:


> We got about 6" yesterday. Got to use that new little Ariens. It's a pretty nice little blower. I may wind up keeping it.


 well i'm not sending any fruit cake for the ariens


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

We arent getting much snow, but we are in the middle of what will likely be a solid two weeks below freezing! Daytime highs and nighttime lows all under 32F 0C.

Scot


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

sscotsman said:


> We arent getting much snow, but we are in the middle of what will likely be a solid two weeks below freezing! Daytime highs and nighttime lows all under 32F 0C.
> 
> Scot


 same here sscott but we got a dusting of snow last night


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

detdrbuzzard said:


> well i'm not sending any fruit cake for the ariens


 Good one! 
I forgot about the fruitcake. I knew when I bought that Ariens it just wasn't gonna happen.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> We arent getting much snow, but we are in the middle of what will likely be a solid two weeks below freezing! Daytime highs and nighttime lows all under 32F 0C.
> 
> Scot



Same here Scot calling for 0 F or so to-nite . Just got enough of a dusting this morning to almost cover the grass in the lawn.


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

It got down to -14F last night, very cold but not much snow on the forecast. Only 3 inches forecasted tomorrow.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

got about 3" of snow yesterday. Just used a shovel. Snow was very light. overnight lastnight 9 degrees tonight around 6


----------



## craquer (Dec 14, 2014)

Light snow last night (not enough to get the thrower out), and right now it's -20*C / -4*F and tonight will be -28*C / -18*F


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

we got a little snow last nite, two to four inches. seeing that I couldn't make it to henry's I got the 521E out, the 2450E and 3000E would have taken more time to dig out of the garage. I was too lazy to open the screen door
my neck being strained I wish I had put a new electric starter on the 521E cause I was having a hard time getting it started but once running I took care of my property and five neighbors


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

I ended up pulling the Path Pro out of the basement to clean up a less than 1" snowfall. I had quite a time getting the unit started. It wasn't getting any gas to the carburetor. Not sure if there is a problem with the gas shut off valve. No gas moving when pushing the primer bulb.

Sunny and dry for the foreseeable future !  This may be one of our snow-less winters...


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Today is January 15th.
Winter is half over today..
two and a half months down, two and a half months to go..

Scot


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

sscotsman said:


> Today is January 15th.
> Winter is half over today..
> two and a half months down, two and a half months to go..
> 
> Scot


 plenty of time for more snow stories


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Not here in the un frozen TUNDRA. 40+degrees. the shrimp is on the Barbie. and found the speedos.







2,770


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> Not here in the un frozen TUNDRA. 40+degrees. the shrimp is on the Barbie. and found the speedos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when you put those speedo's on please don't post a pic


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> when you put those speedo's on please don't post a pic


 I would break the camera. it is not for the faint of heart. THAT'S FOR SURE.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> Not here in the un frozen TUNDRA. 40+degrees. the shrimp is on the Barbie. and found the speedos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Want to borrow my water ski's


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

69ariens said:


> Want to borrow my water ski's


 ya sure you betcha no problem.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

69ariens said:


> Want to borrow my water ski's


so much for enjoying supper now


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> so much for enjoying supper now


 JUST eat your pizza there DETROIT.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I've just been scarred for life.....


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

db9938 said:


> I've just been scarred for life.....


 YEAHHHHHHHHHH well I am not missing the snow this year.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> Not here in the un frozen TUNDRA. 40+degrees. the shrimp is on the Barbie. and found the speedos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





69ariens said:


> Want to borrow my water ski's





detdrbuzzard said:


> so much for enjoying supper now



Yaa , youbetcha


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

alright which one of you did it? we have about four inches of snow on the ground and I was at henry's thinking that I would get a chance to use the powershift or the ccr3000E but oooh no one of you came by and did my snow


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Can I trade the 1/2" of ice on my car this morning for 4-6" of powder?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Zavie said:


> Can I trade the 1/2" of ice on my car this morning for 4-6" of powder?


hop in your truck and come on by. there are a couple of vacant houses down the street we can get the snow from


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> alright which one of you did it? we have about four inches of snow on the ground and I was at henry's thinking that I would get a chance to use the powershift or the ccr3000E but oooh no one of you came by and did my snow


 WAS not me. had to attend to business this AM.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

detdrbuzzard said:


> alright which one of you did it? we have about four inches of snow on the ground and I was at henry's thinking that I would get a chance to use the powershift or the ccr3000E but oooh no one of you came by and did my snow


I guess your kindness to others is being repaid William.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

You've been mystery machined, probably by one of the Honda's.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

db9938 said:


> You've been mystery machined, probably by one of the Honda's.


none of my neighbors has a Honda snowblower. one neighbor has a troybuilt ts, one toro ss and a couple of craftsman ss snowblowers


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

well I'm zero for two. I talked to mom last nite and she said her snow had not been blown so this morning I loaded the ccr 3000E on my van before heading to henry's even though there is a ccr 3650E at mom's. this is the second day in a row that I have forgotten my cel phone not that I get a lot of calls so no big deal. I headed to mom's after leaving henrys only to find the snow was blown, I would have known that if I had not forgotten my phone


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH I am not missing the snow here that is for sure.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

SNOW DAY! 









I started working at a local school district last July, this is my first winter working at a school, and today is my first snow day! 

We have 8" on the ground so far, just from overnight, and its supposed to continue throughout the day..I was out at 6:30 snowblowing a path to the street so the wife could get out to work..she works a local college, they almost never shut down.

I only did about 1/3 of the driveway, I will go back out later this afternoon to do the whole thing, once the storm stops..

My first snow day since I was in highschool myself, almost 30 years ago!
Scot


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

,we got 13 inches of snow and wind blowing like crazy 48 inch drifts in Iowa


----------



## lclement (Jun 23, 2014)

my Honda HS 1132 really did come in handy with this storm but some of the drifts are even too big for it


----------



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

It's official. I have about had it with snow this year


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

SteelyTim said:


> It's official. I have about had it with snow this year


I hope this helps.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

SteelyTim said:


> It's official. I have about had it with snow this year


I agree..this is the time of year when winter gets _really old._.
It would be ok if the seasons were equal, and winter was only three months long like it is listed on the calendar..but we all know the calendar does not really dictate the seasons!  in the northern US and Canada winter is FIVE months long! thats just uncalled for! 

but! I will still take the two additional months of winter over the heat of the south any day..I love the fact that Western NY hits 90 degrees one or two DAYS a summer! and some summers not at all! I much prefer that..you couldn't pay me to live in Florida or Arizona..ugh.

also, no hurricanes, tornados, earthquakes, forest fires, droughts, very little flooding..all we have is a bit of cold. so, its not all bad! 

Winter is now 60% over..I have posted this here before, its from my carnivorous plants webpage:










Only one more month of real cold, then the dreary month of mud, (March, the last month of winter), then early Spring begins in April..


Scot


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

SteelyTim said:


> It's official. I have about had it with snow this year


Dang Tim! We're just getting started over here in the Hudson Valley!!!


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

How many days until Spring 2015?

Counting it down Scot. 




sscotsman said:


> I agree..this is the time of year when winter gets _really old._.
> It would be ok if the seasons were equal, and winter was only three months long like it is listed on the calendar..but we all know the calendar does not really dictate the seasons!  in the northern US and Canada winter is FIVE months long! thats just uncalled for!
> 
> but! I will still take the two additional months of winter over the heat of the south any day..I love the fact that Western NY hits 90 degrees one or two DAYS a summer! and some summers not at all! I much prefer that..you couldn't pay me to live in Florida or Arizona..ugh.
> ...


----------



## 404 (Feb 1, 2015)

Yesterday I changed the oil again in my Ariens 1032 (new in 1986). I drained the old oil into a blue plastic coffee container, put the cover on and left it near the snowblower, which is outside by the back door. Last night it snowed a lot, and this morning I was lucky to find the dirty oil container again. Wedged into the left auger.

Explains all that dirty snow that shot out of the blower at one point.

Also found my Snap-On rolling stool but fortunately no damage to stool or auger.

I wonder if I need to get more organized?


----------



## Duff Daddy (Sep 22, 2014)

My driveway, first storm 20+" last monday 
yesterday 17+ inches...... 

lots of square footage to blow


----------

